# Intel E8400 or E8500?



## mudkip (Dec 14, 2008)

Dear boys and girls,

For my new computer I'm looking for a dual core cpu but there's one problem. I don't know which to choose. The E8400 or E8500?
The E8400 is cheaper and overclocks well . The E8500 is a bit more expensive but has the same features (except the higher multiplier) . Which one to buy? Which CPU will overclock better in general? the E8400 or the E8500?

(Motherboard will be Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3P , Mem : 4GB PC8500 corsair dominators, cooler : Scythe Mugen)

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## TmdRockz™ (Dec 14, 2008)

e8400 is my opinion coz its cheap


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 14, 2008)

TmdRockz™ said:


> e8400 is my opinion coz its cheap



agreed.  I own an 8500, the only difference is that it can take a slightly higher overclock, nothing more.
You should probably hold off for a little while for phenom2, or invest in i7.
AMD is getting really cocky lately, and a company doesnt do this unless for sure something is up.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 14, 2008)

go for the E8400 its a good chip and i've had no problems with it hitting 4.2Ghz with the right settings


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 14, 2008)

there are the same processor except for the 0.5 higher multi, go for e8400, u can get to 3.6 with stock cooling on stock voltages


----------



## r9 (Dec 14, 2008)

Little difference in performance overclocking and price.
Toss a coin.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 14, 2008)

Just make sure you're getting an E0 n the e8400;  C0s require a bit more juice for similar clocks.


----------



## farid (Dec 14, 2008)

Ill go with the E8400, Im very happy with my own


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 14, 2008)

Get the e8400!  Make sure it's the E0 stepping though.


----------



## mudkip (Dec 15, 2008)

Hmmm ok . E8500 kost about 30 euro's more in the netherlands (30 euro's = 27GBP / $40 USD )
I will email the web shop about which stepping cpu they got


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 15, 2008)

E-0 E8500... easier on the mobo, if your mobo isnt a great clocker (like mine), the extra bit of multiplier is worth the cash.  Most of the E0 steppings will surpass the capabilities of cheaper Mobo's (dont know about p45) and some of the 45nm chips have FSB walls.

i.e. say on an e-0 you want 4.4 GHz...

so with a 9.5 multi thats roughly 463FSB - pretty high... but doable on most DS3's
with a 9 multi you need 488 FSB which is less likely to be stable... and might be too high of an FSB for the chip.  Also higher FSB usually means hotter chip.


----------



## TmdRockz™ (Dec 15, 2008)

im still saying E8400 E0 NOT C0 .Im unlucky i got the c0  ,and GAp35 will do 4ghz easily


----------



## mudkip (Dec 15, 2008)

I want to reach 4.2 / 4.4 Ghz . Should be possible with acceptable v.core but i'm afraid I'll get a bad batch.


----------



## mudkip (Dec 15, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> go for the E8400 its a good chip and i've had no problems with it hitting 4.2Ghz with the right settings



Can I ask you about your v.core. Which v.core did you use ,


----------



## infrared (Dec 15, 2008)

4.25ghz is my 24/7 clock on my e8400, I'm using 1.35v set in bios (cpuz reads it as 1.32v after vdrop). I can push safely to 4.5ghz, but it requires a considerable voltage increase to 1.43v in bios. Fine for benching, but not worth the volts for 24/7 use.

Temps are awesome on this chip. 52c with P95 on the cpu test @ 4.25ghz on an AC Freezer 7 pro, which isn't exactly a high-end cooler these days!


----------



## mudkip (Dec 15, 2008)

infrared said:


> 4.25ghz is my 24/7 clock on my e8400, I'm using 1.35v set in bios (cpuz reads it as 1.32v after vdrop). I can push safely to 4.5ghz, but it requires a considerable voltage increase to 1.43v in bios. Fine for benching, but not worth the volts for 24/7 use.
> 
> Temps are awesome on this chip. 52c with P95 on the cpu test @ 4.25ghz on an AC Freezer 7 pro, which isn't exactly a high-end cooler these days!



nice thank you.
I'll definitely contact the web shop about the stepping. E0  
And is your cpu and memory running 1:1 ?


----------



## TmdRockz™ (Dec 15, 2008)

infrared said:


> 4.25ghz is my 24/7 clock on my e8400, I'm using 1.35v set in bios (cpuz reads it as 1.32v after vdrop). I can push safely to 4.5ghz, but it requires a considerable voltage increase to 1.43v in bios. Fine for benching, but not worth the volts for 24/7 use.
> 
> Temps are awesome on this chip. 52c with P95 on the cpu test @ 4.25ghz on an AC Freezer 7 pro, which isn't exactly a high-end cooler these days!



hey my e8400 C0 is 3.82 atm with 1.37 idle and 1.34 load :S


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 15, 2008)

infrared said:


> 4.25ghz is my 24/7 clock on my e8400, I'm using 1.35v set in bios (cpuz reads it as 1.32v after vdrop). I can push safely to 4.5ghz, but it requires a considerable voltage increase to 1.43v in bios. Fine for benching, but not worth the volts for 24/7 use.
> 
> Temps are awesome on this chip. 52c with P95 on the cpu test @ 4.25ghz on an AC Freezer 7 pro, which isn't exactly a high-end cooler these days!



As a comparison: i can only get the c0 8500 to 4.25 on 1.44 volts ...  @ 4.25 w/ 1.44 i get 55C in prime under water ...

lol great chip...


----------



## infrared (Dec 15, 2008)

mudkip said:


> nice thank you.
> I'll definitely contact the web shop about the stepping. E0
> And is your cpu and memory running 1:1 ?



Yep, memory at 1:1, but only because my motherboard craps out with ram speeds above 1000mhz with 4 dimms installed. I get better performance running a 5:6 divider (1200mhz 5-5-5-10). If your memory can handle it i'd do that. Edit - I think it depends on the chipset. Results may vary!

The chips are insane though, i was able to do a superpi run @ 5ghz on mine (on air remember!!). I think the chip had more in it too, but i didn't wanna push teh volts any more.

Edit: found the screenie!


----------



## Asylum (Dec 15, 2008)

Get the E8500...i think all of those are EO and doesnt cost that much more!!
I got the E8400 CO when i order mine and cant get it stable past 4.05 ghz!!


----------



## TmdRockz™ (Dec 15, 2008)

Asylum said:


> Get the E8500...i think all of those are EO and doesnt cost that much more!!
> I got the E8400 CO when i order mine and cant get it stable past 4.05 ghz!!



whats ur vcore ?


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 15, 2008)

Only e8600 are guaranteed e0... e8500 can go both ways


----------



## mudkip (Dec 15, 2008)

infrared said:


> Yep, memory at 1:1, but only because my motherboard craps out with ram speeds above 1000mhz with 4 dimms installed. I get better performance running a 5:6 divider (1200mhz 5-5-5-10). If your memory can handle it i'd do that. Edit - I think it depends on the chipset. Results may vary!
> 
> The chips are insane though, i was able to do a superpi run @ 5ghz on mine (on air remember!!). I think the chip had more in it too, but i didn't wanna push teh volts any more.
> 
> Edit: found the screenie!


nice . I'm going to buy crucial or corsair dominators not sure. I red some articles about the dominators and they do'n tsee to overclock well..What happend to your crucia's btw?


----------



## infrared (Dec 15, 2008)

my crucials? the single sided pc2-8500's? I think they're in my little brother's pc atm. Mine were able to do 1125mhz @ 2.2v 5-5-5-12, but Tigger's been able to get 1200 out of his crucials with 6-5-6-15 timings, so i might try that.

I've been looking at the G.skill Pi 8800 sticks! A lot of people have been able to get 1200 out of them with <2.0v


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 15, 2008)

infrared said:


> 4.25ghz is my 24/7 clock on my e8400, I'm using 1.35v set in bios (cpuz reads it as 1.32v after vdrop). I can push safely to 4.5ghz, but it requires a considerable voltage increase to 1.43v in bios. Fine for benching, but not worth the volts for 24/7 use.
> 
> Temps are awesome on this chip. 52c with P95 on the cpu test @ 4.25ghz on an AC Freezer 7 pro, which isn't exactly a high-end cooler these days!



Is that my chip?


----------



## J-Man (Dec 15, 2008)

E8400 or even the E8200 would be fine.


----------



## mudkip (Dec 15, 2008)

infrared said:


> my crucials? the single sided pc2-8500's? I think they're in my little brother's pc atm. Mine were able to do 1125mhz @ 2.2v 5-5-5-12, but Tigger's been able to get 1200 out of his crucials with 6-5-6-15 timings, so i might try that.
> 
> I've been looking at the G.skill Pi 8800 sticks! A lot of people have been able to get 1200 out of them with <2.0v



Ah ok. Memory stick with Micro D9 are rare these days. i don't know which memory to buy..
Maby these: http://www.transcendusa.com/Product...&L0No=Transcend&axn=goSearch&LangNo=0&L4No=86 They do 1066Mhz at 2V. Could be micro . I will email them about it.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 15, 2008)

mudkip said:


> Ah ok. Memory stick with Micro D9 are rare these days. i don't know which memory to buy..
> Maby these: http://www.transcendusa.com/Product...&L0No=Transcend&axn=goSearch&LangNo=0&L4No=86 They do 1066Mhz at 2V. Could be micro . I will email them about it.



The 1GB sticks could still be D9's. However, there are no D9 2GB sticks. Here's a set that are D9's for sure. I've confirmed this. 
http://www.directron.com/fsx1066d2ck2g.html


----------



## mudkip (Dec 15, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> The 1GB sticks could still be D9's. However, there are no D9 2GB sticks. Here's a set that are D9's for sure. I've confirmed this.
> http://www.directron.com/fsx1066d2ck2g.html


I'd like to have 2x2GB more stable for overclocking but since there are no 2x2GB stick with Microsn D9 , do you think 4x1Gb would be stable enough for 1:1 with cpu or higher?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 15, 2008)

mudkip said:


> I'd like to have 2x2GB more stable for overclocking but since there are no 2x2GB stick with Microsn D9 , do you think 4x1Gb would be stable enough for 1:1 with cpu or higher?



Take a look at my Firestix results in the "Ram Tweakers Thread". I was running 4x1GB stix completely stable.


----------



## infrared (Dec 15, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Is that my chip?



Yep, and your ram


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 15, 2008)

Well for the price E8400 wins. For the E8500, u can get a 300-500MHz better OC. And there’s a combo deal on egg. where u can get a p5q and e8400 for even cheaper


----------



## mudkip (Dec 16, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Take a look at my Firestix results in the "Ram Tweakers Thread". I was running 4x1GB stix completely stable.



Nice. But I think it depends on if you have a good batch or not.
I;ve emailed transcend about the aXeram modules (pdf http://www.transcendusa.com/Support/DLCenter/Datasheet/TX1066QLU-4GK_2345.pdf) link : http://ec.transcendusa.com/product/ItemDetail.asp?exid=1&ItemID=TX1066QLU-4GK . They do 1066 Mhz @ 2v . 

Dear E,

First of all, thank you for choosing Transcend.

The memory module part TX1066QLU-4GK uses Elpida chip. Please visit this link for more information regarding to this product http://www.transcendusa.com/Support/DLCenter/Datasheet/TX1066QLU-4GK_2345.pdf

If you need any further assistance, please feel free to contact us.



Minh N.

Email: -

Phone: 714-921-2000 x2522

Direct line: 714 – 279 - 182


Transcend Technical Support Department

--------

Are Elpida good? Never heard of it before?

Also I 've sent a email to the webshop they said they only sell E8400 with the E0 stepping. That's nice!


----------

